# fish crazy derby



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Just curious who's fishing the upcoming Fish Crazy Derby?

Just wondering I know I'm ready to go fishing! 

http://lakeeriewalleyederby.com

Good Luck to all who enter and to those fishing this weekend's LEWT!

Dixie Chicken


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm in. Can't wait.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Me and KPI are in, just need to pony up the money to the entry board. Best of luck to all in the LEWT and the derby!! Excited to see it make a comeback!! Love the weekly prize format. Hope I can at least win the early bird!!


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

*LAST CHANCE FOR A SHOT AT THE EARLY BIRD ENTRY PRIZE!*

In talking with Virgil he wanted me to remind everyone that to have a chance at the early bird prize the entries must be post marked by April 15th 2014. 

So get'em in the mail Boys & Girls and good luck to all!

Dixie Chicken


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm in. Good Luck to all.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

larry I am in this derby!!!! can not wait to have you on the boat and show you a good time fishing ,unlike this past weekend I will put you on more fish good luck to all I love the format with the weekly prizes sure glad we have it back!!!good luck to all


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

just wanted to see who else is getting in the fish crazy derby???? weekly prizes are just the start sounds like a great time!!! hope to see some others from ogf on the leader board. it is a lake wide derby with multiple weigh in stations which I like because I am fishing the western end mostly this time of year


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

I am signing up tomorrow


----------



## alighthouse (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm registered

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I am in and liking the multiple stations as well. Very handy with today's cost of fuel on the rise. Saves me a long run. Good luck to all. I am pulling for myself in the early bird drawing. In the running for 400 just for signing up by April 15. I like the concept and glad to see it back!!

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

KPI said:


> larry I am in this derby!!!! can not wait to have you on the boat and show you a good time fishing ,unlike this past weekend I will put you on more fish good luck to all I love the format with the weekly prizes sure glad we have it back!!!good luck to all


Looking forward to this one as well. Thanks for the invite KPI! We'll need to set some ground rules though. The NO PIZZA RULE will be in effect! If we start fishing during daylight hours I do not want to fish until it's daylight again.
I know this guy who can't tell time once he gets on a boat. Ever hear of a guy named Big Johnson?

Good Luck 
Larry


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

Good luck guys. We'll see you out there.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

You in too Jason?? Sure we will see you out there....when you look and see the yellow boat, you know what to find...correct??


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

I am in. When I see the yellow boat I need to find "A NEW SPOT TO FISH" where the big fish are at????


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Jason Pelz said:


> I am in. When I see the yellow boat I need to find "A NEW SPOT TO FISH" where the big fish are at????


Yes. Tell yourself that and I will again be receiving my prize money after you at the awards ceremony!!! That's how it went last time we were in a derby together, remember?? All in good fun as it should be. Best of luck to you and the rest. A few days freed up for me during the week in may if you want to fish it together pm or text me and I will let you know when. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

Dave, you and me together on a boat might be unfair to the rest. Sounds like fun. Tell me the day and I'll be there. Sorry Kenny. He's going to catch that big fish on my boat this time. LOL


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I am in can't wait


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

if the capt. does not put you on fish then none will be caught just saying and jay follow the yellow boat to the pot o gold!!!!!!!!!!! good times good times what if me and you hook up pelz then what?????????? KPI


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

I am in. I just hope I can fish it more than 3 days


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

Just name the time and place Kenny.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Man Jason,

How fast you switch teams!!! That is crazy man!!


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

MEISTERICS said:


> I am in. I just hope I can fish it more than 3 days


Jared I understand that feeling. I have been in several Spring Flings and Fall Brawls over the last few years and only fished a handful of times combined. Not for lack of opportunities just lack of time. Hope this year is different.
DC


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

Dave, neither of you will end up fishing with me anyway. You never have before. You guys are always too busy.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Hmmmm..... Just got a text you were not available Saturday. M-F is tough but I just sent a pm to try and figure a day. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

Catching up on the Early Bird Sign Ups for the FishCrazy Derby. Have a few more to pick up and waiting on this weeks mail. If you signed up and do not see your name, don't sweat it until we call it closed, lol!

http://lakeeriewalleyederby.com/2014_Spring_Anglers.html

I totally relate to time to fish for tournaments and such. That's why the whole purpose of this derby, from the beginning, was to be a fun event. You fish Lake Erie as per Ohio fishing regulations, you catch a walleye, you have a chance to win some CASH! You can fish from shore , boat, cast, drift, troll, with others on the boat in or not in the derby. Have your fun and win some cash, that's it.

We have many things in the works for the future! If you like this idea, join in, support us, and win some cash. Registrations are still open throughout the derby until 06/21/2014, one week before the derby ends. As of today, registrations are only taken on-line and are $ 55.00 per person. 

Starting May 01, 2014 you can also register for one day only for $ 10.00. Again, we understand full well that many can only fish once or twice per season. So all we want to do is add to your fun; catch your fish and win some cash!

Good luck to all and keep an eye on us:

http://lakeeriewalleyederby.com/


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I protest entries 32 33 and 34!! All in order??? LOL!! Those guys are shady!! Best of luck. Some good guys in there. Looking forward to it!! When will be the early bird drawing Virgil??

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

ErieRider said:


> I protest entries 32 33 and 34!! All in order??? LOL!! Those guys are shady!! Best of luck. Some good guys in there. Looking forward to it!! When will be the early bird drawing Virgil??
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Early Bird Drawing will be at the awards party at Rodmakers.

Be there to get your money, if not we'll mail it to you.


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

ErieRider said:


> I protest entries 32 33 and 34!! All in order??? LOL!! Those guys are shady!! Best of luck. Some good guys in there. Looking forward to it!! When will be the early bird drawing Virgil??
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I protest ErieRider's protest! #33 is not tall enough to provide any shade!
Beatcha to it guys....

DC


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

how can you protest number #34 he is your ride ??????when the boat gets fixed beat cha to it boys!!!!!!!!!come on may 4th


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

KPI said:


> how can you protest number #34 he is your ride ??????when the boat gets fixed beat cha to it boys!!!!!!!!!come on may 4th


Going on the sea ray casting a line by myself while your ol' lady pops one out.
Plus I can fish in peace and quiet for once!! 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

Finally some decent weather to get on the water:

check out the LakeErieWalleyeDerby.com for a list of the weigh-in stations.

you can still register until 06/21/2014. Full Derby $ 55.00. One day $ 10.00.

don't forget to print plenty of weigh-in forms.

Good Luck and have fun


----------

